

See what your Twitter friends listen to on Spotify with SpottMusic.com - cstefanovici
http://www.spottmusic.com

======
cstefanovici
This app (Spottmusic.com aka Spot Twitter Music) builds a profile for you and
the ones you follow with all music shared on twitter from Spotify.

